# My First Audax - Hudson's Heasy Hundred.



## Ashaman42 (21 Mar 2010)

Well with all this talk of doing LEL next time around I thought I best try som shorter audax events to see if I like them. 

Joined AudaxUK last week and got an entry form off to Dave Hudson for the 100k Hudson's Heasy Hundred on 4th April from Hailsham.

It's my first time deciphering a route sheet but have plotted it on gmaps-pedometer with a bit of sign checking using google streetview. I think I've got it right but will have to work out how I'm going to navigate without my computer, especially as my brain and bike computer work in miles 

Must admit I'm a little nervous which is odd as I cycled 100k last weekend in a time which would be well under the time limit. Guess it's just that I don't quite know how things are done.

Is anyone else doing the HHH? If one of you lovely lot is going I don't suppose I could send you my gmap link to see if my route is correct could I?


----------



## jimboalee (22 Mar 2010)

Is this ride in you local area?

Its best to do a FIRST Audax in your own back yard.

If you know where all the controls are, you don't have to follow the routesheet. Just get to the controls within the times and get the INFO questions correct.
Job done.

You can mark the route on a map and see if you have got it right by following a group of experienced riders.


PS Put the little circular sticker on your back mudguard to show you are a freshman. This will stop other riders following you because you might not be going the right way. 
Take the sticker off when you have your 200km Randonneur medal.

PPS Identify 'experienced riders' by checking for a lack of stickers on their mudguards. Bikes without mudguards should not be followed because they're not Audax hardenned Randonneurs. No-one would go on a 300km on a bike without some kind of splash protection.


----------



## Ashaman42 (22 Mar 2010)

It is in my local area so that's good, the first loop actually runs along the seafront of the town I live in (Eastbourne), from what I can see there aren't any commercial controls, just a stamp point and a couple info controls. Though it does loop through the start point halfway so that'd be another control.

Good point regarding not needing to follow the route exactly as long as I hit all the controls, that's something I _knew_ but hadn't really considered.

I don't have a rear mudguard yet, not sure it'll fit, though in my defense I normally ride alone and am protected by my pannier rack. Will see if I can fit the rear as imagine it would be nicer for anyone behind me.


----------



## Seamab (22 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Is this ride in you local area?
> 
> Its best to do a FIRST Audax in your own back yard.
> 
> ...



Are you saying that you can take alternative routes to those on the given route sheet for an Audax as long as you turn up at the controls and answer the INFO questions? Interesting....if so


----------



## Scoosh (23 Mar 2010)

Seamab said:


> Are you saying that you can take alternative routes to those on the given route sheet for an Audax as long as you turn up at the controls and answer the INFO questions? Interesting....if so


Basically, yes. That's because the 'official' route is the shortest route between the various control points, so going your own way will be further.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Mar 2010)

scoosh said:


> Basically, yes. That's because the 'official' route *is the shortest route* between the various control points, so going your own way will be further.



Not always. The shortest route might be a dual carriageway A road, or through a 3ft deep ford.

For the latter, take shoes and socks off and stuff down jersey. Pull shorts up and carry bike.


----------



## Bugner (25 Mar 2010)

I will be doing the HHH as part of my prep for my LEJOG this year. To be honest, I just follow the route map provided. I am now a veteran  of about 6 Audaxes and just follow the route sheets and use my polar cycle computer to keep tabs on distance. I will be on the yellow Condor Fratello


----------



## jimboalee (26 Mar 2010)

Bugner said:


> I will be doing the HHH as part of my prep for my LEJOG this year. To be honest, I just follow the route map provided. I am now a veteran  of about 6 Audaxes and just follow the route sheets and use my polar cycle computer to keep tabs on distance. I will be on the yellow Condor Fratello



Is your LEJOG 14 x 100km?

You'll be wanting to earn a Brevet 1000 ( 10 x 100km ) as part of your training. Prefereably hilly 100s.


----------



## Bugner (26 Mar 2010)

Jimboalee,

Do the 10 x 100 have to be official Audax events?


----------



## Noodley (26 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> You'll be wanting to earn a Brevet 1000 ( 10 x 100km ) as part of your training. Prefereably hilly 100s.



Why?

No need for 10 x 100km for 'training' for 14 x 100. That's nonsense.

People can just go out and do these things you know...no science, no nothing.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> Why?
> 
> No need for 10 x 100km for 'training' for 14 x 100. That's nonsense.
> 
> People can just go out and do these things you know...no science, no nothing.



Think about it.

The guy ( Bugner ) is doing the LEJOG. He's entering an Audax to use it as a taster for his training.
Presumably, he's joining AUK so he can get a shiny medal for his HHH event, and MORESO, his E2E later this year.

If Bugner does ( if he hasn't already ) join AUK, he can train for the E2E by riding lots of calendar, Perms and DIY 100 events and get himself a third shiny medal for the effort.

Riding DIYs requires a little bit of planning. A lot less than the E2E, but worthy as rehearsal for the main event.

Once one can ride 100km in an afternoon, it becomes a bit of fun with a shiny medal at the end of it.

Then again, Bugner might be a miserable so-and-so and not care about collecting infantile medals.


----------



## vernon (27 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Is your LEJOG 14 x 100km?
> 
> You'll be wanting to earn a Brevet 1000 ( 10 x 100km ) as part of your training. Prefereably hilly 100s.



A Randonneur 500 was all I did before my LEJOG ride.


----------



## vernon (27 Mar 2010)

Bugner said:


> Jimboalee,
> 
> Do the 10 x 100 have to be official Audax events?



Yes. Though you can do DIY permanents validated by AUK to get the numbers up if you can not find enough local calendered events.

Two thirds of my rides are DIY Audaxes.

Have a look a the Audax web site and see how DIY rides are organised.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Mar 2010)

vernon said:


> A Randonneur 500 was all I did before my LEJOG ride.



I left nothing to chance.
I did a Rando 1000 series and the Castleton Classic, Cotswold Expedition & Solihull Rando in the six months before my E2E.

"Better to be safe than sorry".....


----------



## Ashaman42 (28 Mar 2010)

Hmm, well I took my cranks off in order to clean and refit them as something in that area was making some noise. Well it turns that without the weight of the cranks pulling it round my bb spindle hardly likes to turn.

I'm not going to have time to change the bb before the HHH but it's been noisy for a while so should last a litle longer.

Can't see any external marking re what size my bb is, am I goign to have to take it out in order to know what to buy?

The bike is a 2006 Carrera Valour if that's any help.


----------

